# Coverage Check/Question



## ChappyEight (May 9, 2018)

I've been educating myself with hours of YouTube videos, bought LCN's book, been spending time on Purdue's website, etc. Oh, and g-man has been helping me out a ton over here.

So, after learning to water my lawn roughly 1" to 1-1 /2" per week, only in the morning, using an impact sprnkler, and decreasing amount depending on the amount of rain we had that week, I've stumbled upon the most elementary of questions.

_How in the world do I cover my lawn??_

I have no issue waking up early in the morning one work day to get the sprinklers going/moved around the yard. However, after looking it over, I'm not sure how to cover everything, especially before I leave for work.

Here is a quick diagram. The spray patterns are at 40' length (the far range of the Rain Bird I bought) and can obviously be dialed back in distance if necessary (NW front lawn, for instance). They are marked with a diagonal hatch. The property line is the red line running around the perimeter.










In general, I just don't know how to get this lawn covered. I realize there may be an area here or there that will need hand watered but, again, I have to be missing something.

Your thoughts appreciated.

- Chappy


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For lawn coverage go to this website. Prepare yourself for information overload.Irrigation tutorial

Even it is above ground, you want even coverage. That means the lawn get an equal amount of water. For that you need head to head coverage. The one sprinkler head needs to be watered by another one.

For example: in your layout, in the front lawn,you should have 4 sprinklers at each corner spraying around 90 degrees. Yes that's a lot of heads.


----------



## ChappyEight (May 9, 2018)

Ah, I think I see what you mean. Like this?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes. Something like this. In the back, the two middle ones will be set to 180. On the top right, it is hard to get the sprinklers to spray a long distance in one direction and short on another. In other words, the radius has to be constant to each head.

Again, this will be the ideal setup, but sometimes we have to compromise.


----------



## ChappyEight (May 9, 2018)

Thanks as always @g-man. I'll take that advice and then do some trial and error.

Much appreciated.


----------

